# Welchem Promi seht ihr ähnlich?



## Katzun (29 Juli 2008)

einfach euer foto hochladen und abwarten

http://www.myheritage.com/FP/Company/tryFaceRecognition.php?lang=DE

mein ergebniss obwohl ich das überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann

*Nick Carter zu 70%*


----------



## General (29 Juli 2008)

Meins Donald Duck


----------



## Katzun (29 Juli 2008)

blupper schrieb:


> Meins Donald Duck



ich glaub dann haste ein problem


----------



## General (29 Juli 2008)

katzun schrieb:


> ich glaub dann haste ein problem



Das sagten meine Eltern auch:3dtears:


----------



## Muli (29 Juli 2008)

Wayne Rooney und Jack Nicholson? Beides kein Kompliment 








Ich halte mich ja eher für einen kahlköpfigeren Brad Pitt


----------



## mjw (30 Juli 2008)

​


----------



## Juli<3 (10 Aug. 2008)

bei mir sinds teri hatcher und chelsea clinton...da liegen doch welten zwischen


----------



## maierchen (13 Aug. 2008)

Die Maschine ist kaputt!100 %

die sagt 64%




Vobei das hier auch noch son kriminaler ist:Theodore_kaczynski


und 52%




und das ein alten komponist.Rachmaninov

auf jeden fall geht es morgen zum Friseur


----------



## Tokko (13 Aug. 2008)

Ich wusste es. Der UNA Bomber ist in unserer Mitte. 

Sollten wir uns Sorgen machen und das Board evakuieren?


----------



## haller (4 Aug. 2022)

Fred Feuerstein


----------

